# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Πρόβλημα στα φτερά σε καναρίνια !!!

## Gardelius

Ανοίγω το θέμα παραθέτοντας το κείμενο ( και σε printscreen εικόνα )  από το τοίχο *νέου μέλους  (* ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ *)*μας που γράφτηκε σήμερα.





> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Σας παρακολουθούμε από καιρό αλλά είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφουμε. Θα θέλαμε τις συμβουλές σας για κάτι που συμβαίνει στα καναρίνια μας. Είχαμε ενα ζευγάρι καναρίνια ώσπου η κανάρα μία μέρα είχε αίμα στα φτερά της. Το είχε δημιουργήσει με το ράμφος της λόγω φαγούρας. Μόλις την πήραμε στα χέρια μας ανακαλύψαμε ότι είχε πτερόροια κάτω απ'τα φτερά (εκεί που τα είχε ματώσει) & σε ολόκληρη την κοιλιά της. Μετά από λίγο καιρό εμφάνισε ανάμεσα στα δάκτυλα των ποδιών δύο καρουμπαλάκια μαύρα. Της βάλαμε pinex & μία αντιβίωση & βιταμίνες της taberlin. Για ένα διάστημα τα καρουμπαλάκια φύγανε, όπως & η φαγούρα. Στις 30 μέρες, την τρίτη φορά που θα την ψεκάζαμε με pinex, είδαμε να έχει ματώσει & την κοιλιά της & να έχει εμφανίσει κόκκινα μεγάλα καρούμπαλα στα πόδια της & κάτω απ'τις φτερούγες... 
> 
> Μας συνέστησαν το antiseptine της tafarm 'οπου βάζοντάς το πάνω της & από άγνοιά μας στον ουροπυγικό αδένα (όπου μάθαμε μετά τί εστί το συγκεκριμένο σπυρί) η καναρίτσα έμεινε στα χέρια μας. Την επόμενη μέρα ανακαλύψαμε ότι & ο κανάρος έχει πτερόροια στα ίδια σημεία, οπού μέχρι τώρα δεν είχε, χωρίς αίματα & σπυριά. Επίσης, απ'την τεταρτη, 06/08/2014, που πέθανε η κανάρα, ο αρσενικός δεν κοιμάται καθόλου.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Την είχαμε πάει σε 3 γιατρούς αλλά δεν βγάλαμε άκρη. Έχουμε ανεβάσει φωτογραφίες της κανάρας για να μας πείτε τις γνώμες σας. Τί πιστεύετε πως είχε η κανάρα & αν ο αρσενικός εχει κολλήσει κάτι απ'αυτήν ή η πτερόροια του οφείλεται στη στεναχώρια του που πέθανε αυτή. Επίσης θα μπορούσε να είναι μια φυσιολογική πτερόροια;



και οι φωτογραφίες

----------


## Steliosan

Eυλογια παιδια αναμφισβητητα στα ποδια και ισως και υγρη ευλογια πραγμα που δεν γιατρευεται και ειναι σχεδον ακαριαιο.Πιθανον να εφυγε απο αυτο η μικρη.Εγω φωναζω καθε τοσο το καλοκαιρι να σκεπαζετε τα πουλια σας βρε παιδια (αλλα το γραψιμο παει συννεφο) με τουλι παρτε μετρα προφυλαξης ειναι αδικο να χανονται αδικα πουλακια.
Αν εχει τα ιδια σημαδια και ο αρσενικος στα ποδια φτιαξτε στο φαρμακει ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη 10 προς 1 (10 γλυκερινη 1 ιωδιο) καθε μερα πριν κουρνιασει.

----------


## jk21

Το πουλακι πεθανε απο επανεμφανιση ευλογιας ,ισως στην υγρη της μορφη αυτη τη φορα ή σε δευτερογενη λοιμωξη μικροβιακη απο επιμολυνση καποιου πληγωμενου ογκιδιου 

υπαρχουν ξεκαθαρα σημεια ευλογιας

αν ο αρσενικος δεν εχει καθαρα σημαδια ευλογιας ,δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να συνδεεται η πτεροροια με το θανατο της θηλυκιας .Ειναι φυσιολογικη περιοδο για πτεροροια ,αλλα να κοιταξει το πουλι και κατω απο το φτερωμα μην δει σπυρια που δεν φαινονται και να του κανει ελεγχο στο στομα μεσα ,για σημαδια εσωτερικων εξογκωματων και περιπτωση υγρης ευλογιας

δεν νομιζω οτι δεν κοιμαται .απλα εχει το κεφαλι εκτος πουπουλων το βραδυ ,λογω ζεστης των τελευταιων ημερων 

τα ματια στο σκοταδι ,δεν τα κλεινει;

----------


## panos70

τα παιδια ποιο πανω τα ειπαν ολα ,φαινεται καθαρα οτι το πουλακι εχει ευλογια

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

Σας ευχαριστούμε παιδιά για την ανταπόκριση. Στις 10 φορές που τον έχουμε δει τα είχε κλειστά τα μάτια μόνο μια φορά. Όσο για το τούλι, είμαστε καινούργιοι στο θέμα των καναρινιών & δεν το γνωρίζαμε. Ήδη του αρσενικού του έχουμε βάλει κουνουπιέρα. Αν έχει κολλήσει & αυτός ευλογιά, σε πόσο καιρό θα εμφανιστούν σπυριά? Η πτερόροια της κανάρας κατά τη γνώμη σας οφειλόταν στην ευλογιά ή σε ακάρεα (& σε τί ακάρεα)? Επειδή προσπαθούμε να σώσουμε & τον αρσενικό...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κώστα και Έφη όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά η καναρίτσα ήταν επιβαρυμένη και δεν άντεξε ,,, τις πέσαν και όλα μαζί πτερόρροια  & ευλογιά (με βεβαιότητα) για μένα παίζει και ψείρα (;; :winky:  . Τώρα πως δεν κοιμάται ο κάναρος είναι η ιδέα σας ή μάλλον λειτουργεί διαδοχικά η παρατήρηση με το παρατηρούμενο δηλαδή εμείς προσπαθούμε να παρατηρήσουμε τον ύπνο του αλλά έτσι τον ενοχλούμε και δεν κοιμάται ώστε να τον δούμε κ.ο.κ ... Δώσε στο πουλάκι ενισχυμένη τροφή λόγω πτερόρροιας  , σκέπαζε τον με το τούλι ,λίγες βιταμινούλες να βοηθηθεί να ξεπεράσει το στρες και όλα θα πάνε καλά ...

----------


## jk21

θελω ενα βραδυ να βαλεις καθαρο χαρτι κουζινας ακριβως κατω απο την πατηθρα που κοιμαται και μολις ξυπνησει να το παρεις οσο μπορεις νωριτερα και να βγαλεις φωτο
να μας πεις επισης αν ειναι ανησυχος στην πατηθρα την νυχτα (αφου οπως λες κρατα τα ματια ανοιχτα ) και κουνιεται σχετικα δεξια ή αριστερα

για να αποκλεισουμε πιθανοτητα υπαρξης κοκκινης ψειρας .αν οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι σε σταθερο σημειο ,υπαρχει αυξημενη πιθανοτητα να υπαρχει και τον ενοχλει τα βραδυα 


η πτερορια στο θηλυκο ,ηταν αντιδραση του οργανισμου στην φλεγμονη δερματικη και εσωτερικη που ειχε απο την ευλογια 

αν τον ιο τον τσιμπησε αμεσα απο τη θηλυκια ενω ζουσε ,σε μισο μηνα το πολυ θα εκδηλωσει συμπτωματα

ομως ο διασπαρτος ιος απο τη θηλυκια ,αν δεν  εχει εξαφανιστει απο μη τελεια απολυμανση ,μπορει σε αμυχη ελαφρως πληγωμενου δερματος του αρσενικου ,να περασει και αρκετα αργοτερα

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

Δεν είναι ανήσυχος, μένει ακίνητος στη μία πατήθρα. Ωστόσο θα κάνουμε το τεστ με το χαρτί κουζίνας σήμερα & αύριο θα ανεβάσουμε φωτογραφία. Επίσης θα δώσουμε & τις βιταμίνες που μας είπατε με την ενισχυμένη τροφή...
Σε ένα petshop, πριν από μέρες, μας έδωσαν το teniazine της tafarm υποστηρίζοντας πως ο κανάρος έχει ακάρεα τραχείας. Συμφωνείτε? Θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει πτερόροια από ακάρεα τραχείας?

----------


## Steliosan

Ναι θα μπορουσε ομως μην πιστευεται πετσοπαδες αυτοι να πουλησουν θελουν,επισης τα ακαρεα της τραχειας ειναι πολυσυσητημενο θεμα και σπανια υφισταται στα πουλια (οχι ομως οτι δεν υπαρχει) ειναι καραμελα των πετσοπαδων για να πουλανε αβερτα φαρμακα.

----------


## Pidgey

Ακάρεα τραχειάς είναι λίγο απίθανο, είναι μάλλον ένας μύθος που διατηρείται μεταξύ εκτροφέων, petshop-άδων κλπ. Επίσης πείτε στον κύριο που σας έδωσε teniazine ότι είναι φάρμακο για εσωτερικά σκουλίκια (που μπορεί να υπάρξουν σε πουλιά που είτε στην τροφή τους δίνονται σκουλίκια είτε έρχονται σε επαφή με άγρια πουλιά) και όχι για τα περιβόητα ακάρεα τραχειάς. Να το γυρίσετε πίσω και πάρτε κάποια πολυβιταμίνη π.χ. για την πτερόρροια που θα σας είναι σίγουρα πιο χρήσιμη.

Εφόσον δεν είναι ανήσυχος, λογικά κοιμάται κανονικά. Απλά όπως σας είπε και ο Γιάννης παραπάνω,όταν πάτε να τον παρακολουθήσετε αυτός ξυπνάει. Δεν θέλει και πολύ για να ξυπνήσουν, είναι ευαίσθητα.

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

Ένα μεγαλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους σας παιδιά για τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες σας. Καλό βραδυ & τα λέμε αύριο!!!

----------


## jk21

οταν ανεβασα το θεμα ,δεν ειχα δει ,αυτο που λιγο πριν ειχε ανεβασει και ο Γιαννης .Αν υπαρχει πραγματι ανησυχια να δουμε το θεμα με τις ψειρες που σκεφτηκε βλεπω και κεινος

ή για αλλο λογο το σκεφτηκες Γιαννη; 



teniazine ; για ακαρεα; ακαρεα ;  μεχρι να σταματησουνε αυτα να λεγονται ,το greekbirdclub πρεπει να συνεχισει να υπαρχει .Το εχουμε υποχρεωση στα κακομοιρα τα πουλακια .....

το teniazine ειναι λεβαμιζολη για σκουληκια .Σκουληκια σε καναρινια ,οποιος ανοιξει εντερα και βρει ,να μου τα δειξει ....  σε εκτροφες που δεν ειναι σε επαφη με χωμα ,δεν ταιζονται τα πουλια ζωικη πρωτεινη μολυσμενη πχ σκουληκια μεγαλυτερα φορεις των σκουληκιων του εντερου και δεν ειναι εκτροφη γεματη πιασμενα αγριοπουλια  ,σκουληκια υπαρχουν μονο στη φαντασια των πετσοπαδων και στην ημιμαθεια του παρελθοντος

η λεβαμιζολη δεν εχει σχεση με ακαρεα ,ουτε της τραχειας ,ουτε του φτερωματος ,ουτε των ποδιων 

Τα ακαρεα της τραχειας (που θελουν αλλο φαρμακο ,ιβερμεκτινη ή μοξιδεκτινη )  τα 100αδες κιλα ιβερμεκτινης που χυνονται τοσα χρονια δεν τα σκοτωσαν (και αναγκασθηκαμε να ψαχνουμε στις αυστραλιες το scatt ) γιατι ειναι σπανιοτατα στα καναρινια και οταν υπαρχουν αν υπαρχουν ,δεν σκοτωνουν απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη ,αλλα μετα απο πολλους μηνες μια δευτερογενη λοιμωξη ισως το κανει ,που θα εμφανισθει επειδη αυτα εχουν εξασθενησει το πουλι .Δεν το λεει η φωνη βοωντος εν τη ερημω ,που εκραζε οτι  δεν ειναι ακαρεα αυτα που εχετε αλλα μυκητες απο τις βλακειες που ταιζετε γεματες ζαχαρη ,απο το στρες που γεμιζετε τα μικρα οταν τα αφαιρειται απο τους γονεις οποτε σας βολευει και οχι οποτε ειναι ετοιμα και απο τις αντιβιωσεις που δινεται τη μια μετα την αλλη για κακως εννοουμενη προληψη 

το λεει μεγαλος ευρωπαιος γιατρος σε προσφατο σεμιναριο του στην ελλαδα .... 

Συγνωμη παιδια ,δεν τα εχω με σας ,αλλα με την ημιμαθεια στο χωρο .....

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

Καλησπέρα. Ανεβάσαμε τη φωτογραφία που μας ζήτησες. Χθες βράδυ που μπήκαμε στο δωμάτιό του κοιμόταν στη δεξιά πλευρά όπως βλέπεις τη φωτογραφία. Επίσης πριν από λίγο, μετά από 8 μέρες, τον είδαμε να κοιμάται. Τί συμπέρασμα βγάζεις τελικά?

----------


## jk21

αν αυτες ειναι οι φωτογραφιες των κουτσουλιων ,αποκλειστικα απο το κουρνιασμα και μετα ,μεχρι νωρις το πρωι , πριν αρχισει να μετακινειται (ξυπνητος )

τοτε σιγουρα υπαρχει ανησυχια στον υπνο και πιθανοτατα απο ψειρα 

βαλε  ενα μικρο κομματι απο αυτο   ( 5 χ 5 εκατοστα αρκει ) γυρω απο το καγκελο εκει που τελειωνουν οι πατηθρες (να ειναι ελαφρως υγρο ,οχι ομως μουσκεμα πχ ψεκασε με νερο λιγο το χαρτονι ) .Σε 2 μερες αν υπαρχουν ψειρες ,θα φωλιασουν στις κυψελες του

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

jk21 σε ευχαριστούμε για τις χρησιμες πληροφορίες. Επίσης συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση των απαντήσεων αλλά δεν έχουμε δικό μας υπολογιστή αυτό τον καιρό & μπαίνουμε από αλλού για να επικοινωνήσουμε. Από αύριο θα κάνουμε αυτό με το χαρτόνι γιατί είδαμε τώρα το μήνυμά σου λόγω του προβλήματος που σου είπαμε πιο πριν. & πάλι σ'ευχαριστούμε για το ενδιαφέρον σου.

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

Εχουμε φτιαξει το χαρτονι που μας ειπες, απλα καθε ποτε πρεπει να το ψεκαζουμε με νερο; επισης ειναι ενδειξη καποιας ασθενειας το οτι κατα διαστηματα ανοιγει το στομα του; ισως βαριανασαινει κι ολας..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και σε μένα τυχαίνει να ανοίξουν το ράμφος τους μία-δύο φορές την ημέρα αλλά συνήθως μεσημέρι γιατί ζεσταίνονται
τους βάζω μπανάκι και σταματούν. Οπότε ίσως και το δικό σας να ζεσταίνεται, εκτός αν το κάνει για μεγάλο διάστημα. 
Θα σας απαντήσουν και οι πιο έμπειροι φυσικά  :winky:

----------


## jk21

συνηθισμενο τετοιο καιρο με ζεστη και υψηλη υγρασια  ....

απλα οταν το βαλετε (να ειναι πχ τετοια απογευματινη ωρα ) ωστε να εχει σχετικη υγρασια γιατι εχω ακουσει (δεν το ξερω εγκυρα ) απο εκτροφεις οτι τις τραβα τις  ψειρες η υγρασια .δεν χρειαζεται μετα 

μην το μουσκεψετε !

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

Κι εμεις η ζεστη πιστευαμε πως ειναι, αλλα καποιος γνωστος μας αγχωσε γιατι μας ειπε πως μπορει να ειναι και ακαρεα τραχειας, γι αυτο ρωταμε εσας γιατι πολλα ακουμε παρα εξω και μας εχουν τρελανει.. να στε καλα! καλο βραδυ να εχετε και τα λεμε..

----------


## jk21

ποστ 12 .... πηρα σαφη θεση 

θα ηθελα να τον ρωτησετε ,ποτε του ετυχε περιπτωση εκεινου ,με ακαρεα της τραχειας και πως γιατρευτηκαν

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

Μαλλον καλυτερα να μην ξανα συζητησουμε με το συγκεκριμενο τυπο για το θεμα:"καναρινια" .. Που λες απο χτες τελικα βαλαμε το χαρτονι που μας ειπες, να το βγαλουμε αυριο η να το αφησουμε περισσοτερο;

----------


## jk21

να το αφησεις αλλα να ελεγχετε καθε μερα πρωι πρωι αν εχει κατι μεσα του

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

οκ, θα σου στειλουμε νεοτερα! καλο βραδυ να εχεις!

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

Καλησπερα, σημερα ειναι η πεμπτη μερα που εχουμε το χαρτονι, δεν εχει παρατηρηθει κατι (τουλαχιστον ορατο) στις κυψελες του χαρτονιου. Επισης του δωσαμε βιταμινουλες οπως ειχαν πει τα παιδια:gianniskilkis & pidgey που οπως φαινεται του εκαναν καλο, ειναι πιο ζωηρουλης..! τα ερωτηματα μας ομως ειναι δυο:α) Να του δωσουμε κ καποια αντιβιωση προληπτικα μηπως κ φερει μεσα του τον ιο της ευλογιας για να μη προλαβει να εκδηλωθει; και β) Στις 6 Αυγουστου που πεθανε η καναρα ηταν η τριτη τους φορα που ψεκαστηκαν με pinex αυριο κλεινει 15 μερες, του ξανα βαζουμε προληπτικα η ειναι too much εφ οσον δεν ημαστε κ σιγουροι;

----------


## jk21

κανενα αντιβιοτικο ! ειτε γιατι δεν χρειαζονται προληψη με αντιβιωσεις και τα μικροτερα ,ειτε γιατι τους ιους τα αντιβιοτικα δεν τους πιανουν 

ναι βαλε pinex

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

Δε ξερω αν ηταν συμπτωση αλλα μια γιατρος (οπου ειχε κανει λαθος διαγνωση) μας ειχε συστησει την αντιβιωση tabernil, τοτε ηταν που τα μαυρα σπυρακια στα ποδια της καναρας ειχαν εξαφανιστει για λιγο καιρο ομως, κ μετα που της τη σταματησαμε εβγαλε μεγαλυτερα κοκκινα (αυτα που δειχνει η φωτογραφια).επισης υπαρχει καποια εξεταση που να δειχνει με σιγουρια αν ο καναρος εχει κολλησει ευλογια;

----------


## jk21

οχι δεν υπαρχει καποια εργαστηριακη εξεταση απο οσο ξερω  πχ με αιμα  ,αλλα αν η νοσος ηταν ενεργη ,εξεταση με ψηλαφηση του πουλιου (αν τα σπυρια δεν ηταν ορατα πχ στα ποδια ) θα μπορουσε να γινει

σε περιπτωση ευλογιας ,μια αντιβιωση μπορει να απαλυνει απο δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις αλλα δεν εξαφανιζει τον ιο

επισης εχει παρατηρηθει οτι αντιβιοτικες αλοιφες με κορτιζονη μειωνουν τα ογκιδια καποιες φορες

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

οπότε η αντιβίωση και οι αλοιφές καταπραΰνουν για λίγο τα συμπτώματα θα λέγαμε αλλα δεν θεραπεύουν την ευλογιά. Τον λυπόμαστε που είναι μονος του και θέλαμε το γρηγορότερο να του πάρουμε μια θηλυκιά αλλα είναι κρίμα να πάρουμε στο λαιμο μας και τρίτο πουλάκι. Σε ποσο καιρο εκτιμάς πως είναι η κατάλληλη περίοδος για να του πάρουμε θηλυκιά ; ( για αρχή βεβαια σ ένα απομακρυσμένο κλουβί).

----------


## jk21

Σε παρακαλω να μην ξαναγραψεις με κεφαλαια .Αναφερεται ρητα στους κανονες 


αν εισαι σιγουρη για τον εκτροφεα και ποσο περιποιειται τα πουλια του (αρα περασανε σωστα την πτερορια ) τοτε λιγο μετα απο αυτη ,αλλα θα τηρησεις καραντινα ετσι κι αλλιως ενα μηνα τουλαχιστον (40 μερες το ιδανικο ) 

αν οχι τοτε καλα ειναι να παρεις πουλι πριν την πτεροροια ,να το περιποιηθεις με σωστο τροπο οπως τα περιγραφουμε στο φορουμ ετσι ωστε να εχει απο τωρα το δικο σου στιγμα

η καραντινα ομως καραντινα και τοτε σιγουρα 1μισυ μηνα 


αλλα και μετα απλα να ειναι κοντα .τα ζευγαρια καλα ειναι να μπαινουνε πριν την αναπαραγωγη εντελως μαζι ,δηλαδη τελη χειμωνα αρχες ανοιξης

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

οκ αυτο θα κανω.. συγνωμη για τα κεφαλαια ειλικρινα δεν το ηξερα, πατησα για να ξεκινησω με το πρωτο κεφαλαιο κ κολλησε μετα κι απο αφελεια το αφησα, αν το ηξερα θα ειχα προσπαθησει να το διορθωσω εξ αρχης. δεν ηθελα να δημιουργησω προβλημα, θα τους ξανα διαβασω τους κανονες για να μη συμβει κατι παρομοιο..

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

μας εδωσαν χτες μια καναρα, δε την εβαλα στο κοινο κλουβι με το χωρισμα, αλλα σε ενα αλλο τουλαχιστον ενα μετρο πιο μακρυα απ τον αρσενικο.δημητρη εχω δει σε προηγουμενα αρθρα τις γνωσεις που εχεις για τα φυσικα συμπληρωματα κ μου εκανε εντυπωση γιατι δεν ηξερα οτι τη γυρη, τη μαγια μπυρας κ αλλα μπορουσα να τα δωσω κ στα καναρινια.φοβουμενη μη κανω καποιο λαθος ομως θα ηθελα να μου διευκρινισεις καθε ποτε μπορω να τους δινω, για ποσο χρονικο διαστημα κ τη γυρη π.χ. οπως ακριβως ειναι σε μια ταιστρα; επισης του καναρου μου αρεσει πολυ το μαρουλι μπορω σε καθημερινη βαση να τους δινω φρεσκα λαχανικα κ σε τι ποσοτητα; (μην τα χασω απο διαρροια). αυτα ισχυουν και για τα budgie; αμα ξερεις, γιατι εχουμε δυο κι απο αυτα..

----------


## jk21

μπορεις να τα δινεις σε συχνη βαση και σιγουρα στην προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης ,στην αναπαραγωγη και στην πτεροροια .Σε ολα τα πουλια και τα χορταρικα με εναλλαγες ολο το χρονο και συχνοτατα ,αλλα προσοχη στο μαρουλι αν δεν ειναι δικιας σου καλλιεργειας ,για υπολοιματα φυτοφαρμακων  

*


Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)

**Μαγιά μπύρας**Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
**
*

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

μπορουμε να του παιρνουμε βιολογικο μαρουλι τοτε, οκ και για ολα τα αλλα σ ευχαριστουμε πολυ. θελαμε ομως να σε ρωτησουμε και κατι αλλο, την ημερα που βαλαμε pinex στον καναρο τον φωτογραφισαμε, ειχαμε ανεβασει φωτο μονο της καναρας, και θελουμε να μας πεις τη γνωμη σου για το αν ειναι φυσιολογικη η πτεροροια του ή αν οφειλεται σε καποια ασθενεια τελικα (πχ ακαρεα ή ευλογια) οπως ειχε η καναρα μας. επισης το pinex ποσες φορες συνεχομενες μπορουμε να το βαλουμε; Να υπενθυμησουμε οτι το εχουμε βαλει μεχρι στιγμης 4 φορες ανα δεκαπενθημερο (οπως αναγραφεται στις οδηγιες).

----------


## jk21

δεν εχουν ξαναβγει φτερακια (εστω καρφακια ) απο τοτε;

εκεινο το κιτρινωπο που φαινεται ειναι λιπος;

βγαζεις και μια φωτο στο λαιμο του απο μπροστα; 

αρκει οσο pinex βαλατε

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν βγηκαν καλες φωτο, το δερματακι του ειναι καθαρο, ναι λιπακι ειναι αλλα στη πραγματικοτητα δεν ειναι τοσο εντονο,οχι δεν εχει βγαλει τριχακια απο τοτε αλλα αυτος μας ξεκινησε πτεροροια με το που πεθανε η καναρα, στις 6 αυγουστου πεθανε εκεινη, κι αυτος απ τις 7 του μηνα μεχρι και μια βδομαδα περιπου μετα, εχασε ολα αυτα τα φτερα, εδω κ μια εβδομαδα ειναι σταθερος,δηλ. ειναι προσφατη η πτεροροια του. επισης προσπαθησαμε πριν απο λιγο να του βγαλουμε φωτο το λαιμο του αλλα δυσκολευτηκαμε,δε μπορεσαμε να του κρατησουμε καλα τα γυρω τριχακια που επεφταν πανω στο σημειο που εχει καραφλιασει κ δεν τον ζορισαμε γιατι ηταν πολυ τρομαγμενος. επισης θελουμε να πουμε πως αποψε φευγουμε κ θα ξανα επικοινωνησουμε τη δευτερα 1 σεπτεμβρη (αν δε βρουμε internet cafe εκει που θα μαστε). ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολους σας για τις πολυτιμες πληροφοριες σας κ σε σενα ειδικα jk21 που μας σταθηκες κ μας στεκεσαι σε οποιοδηποτε προβληματισμο!

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι κινητικος και δειχνει οκ ,μαλλον ειναι απλη πτεροροια .Θα δουμε στην πορεια 

καλα να περασετε αν ειστε διακοπες !

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

καλη εβδομαδα και καλο μηνα! ναι ημασταν διακοπες κ δυστυχως δε βρηκαμε internet cafe εκει που ημασταν. εντομεταξυ μολις επιστρεψαμε κ συναντησαμε κατι θλιβερο, σιγουρα οχι συμπτωμα ευλογιας αλλα ο καναρος μας καθεται αμιλητος κ φουσκωμενος σε μια πατηθρα κ εντοπισαμε ξερη κουτσουλια επανω του του βαλαμε λαδακι κ του τη βγαλαμε, αλλα οπως φαινεται εχει προβλημα κ το εντερακι του εσωτερικα.το ατομο που μας το κρατησε οσο λειπαμε μας ειπε πως ειναι ετσι απ το σαββατοβραδο, τι μπορουμε να κανουμε;

----------


## jk21

να δουμε αμεσα φωτο της κοιλιας με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα με υγρα δαχτυλα ,για να φαινεται το δερμα και φωτο κουτσουλιες (αν γινεται σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας αλλα εστω και αυτες που εχει )

ρωτα το φαρμακειο αν εχουν το cotrim σιροπι (πες τους αν δεν το ξερουν , το εφερε ο ifet στη θεση του bactrimel που σταματησε ) και αν οχι πες τους να το παραγγειλουν .Μαλλον θα το χρειαστεις 

Ομως δες αν υπηρχε τροφη και νερο κανονικα στο πουλι

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

τελικα τον πηγαμε το καναρο σε πτηνιατρο, γιατι υπηρχε κ η αμφιβολια της ευλογιας απο καιρο..  θελαμε να παμε κ τη καναρα στο παρελθον αλλα επειδη ελειπε σε αδεια ειχε την ατυχια να τη παμε σε τρεις κτηνιατρους που δεν γνωριζαν απο πτηνα.. κ οντως μας ειπε πως υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι κ συμπτωμα ευλογιας ολο αυτο, γιατι εχει κ 42 πυρετο ο καυμενουλης. του εβαλε θερμομετρο κ μας ειπε οτι λογικα εχει παραπανω πυρετο αλλα αν τον κρατουσε παραπανω στα χερια του θα παθαινε ανακοπη απ το φοβο του.γι αυτο θα αποφυγω προς το παρον να τον βγαλω φωτογραφιες γιατι μου το ταλαιπωρησαν σημερα. περα απο αντιβιωση του εδωσε κ 1/4 ασπιρινη,μας εδωσε μια μικρη ελπιδα να ειναι απλη λοιμωξη, ο χρονος θα δειξει.. αν δεν του ξεκινουσαμε φαρμακα σημερα του εδινε το πολυ 3 μερες ζωης

----------


## jk21

ποια αντιβιωση εδωσε; στην ποτιστρα ή σε δοσολογια στο στομα;

1/4 ασπιρινης σε τι διαλυση; σε ποσο νερο; στην ποτιστρα;

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

εδωσε 1ml vibramycin κ 1/4 λοιωμενης ασπιρινης (με κουταλακι τη παταω κ γινεται σκονη) μαζι κ τα δυο, μεσα σε γεματη ποτιστρα.

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

και η cotrim που μας συστησες πρεπει να ναι πολυ καλη αφου απ οτι λες αντικαταστα τη bactrimel και γι αυτο το λεω, αλλα τελικα θα τη παταγαμε στο θεμα του πυρετου που επιπλεον ειχε κ δεν ειχαμε καταλαβει για να σου αναφερουμε.θα σου γραψουμε νεοτερα, σ ευχαριστουμε για το ενδιαφερον σου, ειναι βασικο οχι μονο να χει κανεις γνωσεις αλλα να τις μεταφερει κι ολας οπως εσυ, που απ οτι εχουμε δει σε προηγουμενα θεματα εχεις ενδιαφερθει για ολο το κοσμο (και πτηνα τους μαζι εννοειτε)!

----------


## jk21

για την ασπιρινη δεν ξερω ,αλλα για το vibramycin αν η ποτιστρα ειναι 100αρα ,σαν ελαφρια την βλεπω τη δοση .Εκεινος βεβαια ξερει καλυτερα

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

δεν εχω ιδεα γι αυτο που μου λες, αλλα εμενα μου φανηκε παραξενο που δεν του εκανε κατι αμεσα τουλαχιστον για το πυρετο, κ επρεπε να περιμενει το πουλακι μεχρι την αααλλη μερα που ηπιε ασπιρινη (γιατι του τα βαλαμε απογευμα προς βραδυ κ ηπιε την αλλη μερα) να του πεσει ο πυρετος, οποτε καταλαβαινουμε ποτε του επεσε.. λοιπον του εβαλα σημερα 1,5 ml στη 100αρα ειναι καλα η να αυξησω; εντομεταξυ φαινεται να εχει διαρροια ακομα, καμια φορα βγαζει κ νερο κ μαλιστα καθαρο διαφανο.γι αυτο δεν υπαρχει καποιο φαρμακο;

----------


## jk21

δεν θα αλλαξεις κατι ,οταν υπαρχει συσταση ιατρου 
εγω παντως απο εδω εχω 250 mg ανα λιτρο νερου 



και με δεδομενο οτι το φαρμακο ειναι 50 mg δοξυκυκλινης  ανα 5 ml φαρμακου  ,στα 100 ml νερου ειναι 2.5 ml φαρμακου  ....

εκεινος ομως ειναι γιατρος και ισως εχει πιο εγκυρα δεδομενα


για τα υπολοιπα περι διαρροιας ,να δουμε κοιλια και κουτσουλιες

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

Η φωτογραφια με τις κουτσουλιες ειναι απο προχθες το πρωι εως σημερα που αλλαξαμε το χαρτι. Η φωτογραφια με το καναρινι δεν βγηκε καλη γιατι δυστυχως το επιασε φοβια και αρχισε να ανοιγοκλεινει το στομα και φοβηθηκαμε να μη μας μεινει..ελπιζουμε να ειναι κατατοπιστικες. Επισης δειχνει να σφιγγεται και κανει συσπασεις στο κατω μερος του σωματος του χωρις να βγαζει κατι, ενω δειχνει σα να θελει να κανει κουτσουλια συν τις ταχυκαρδιες που εχει προφανως λογω πυρετου ή και σφιξηματος. καποιες φορες δειχνει πως εχει διαρροια και καποιες αλλες δυσκοιλιοτητα. συνεχιζουμε την κελαιδινη και τις βιταμινες του ή προσθετουμε-αφαιρουμε κατι κατα τη διατροφη του?

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες δεν μου αρεσουν ....

η κοιλια δεν φαινεται 

ειναι σημαντικο να δουμε το δερμα της χαμηλα ,για να σου πω αν αρκει το vibramycin

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

φοβαμαι να τον ξανα βγαλω με τις ταχυκαρδιες που εχει μη παθει ανακοπη, ο γιατρος για τη καναρα μας ειπε οτι ναι μεν ειχε ευλογια κ θα πεθαινε καποια στιγμη αλλα μαλλον εμεινε στα χερια μας απο φοβο.δηλ.εφυγε πριν την ωρα της, γι αυτο φοβαμαι να τον ζορισω.δε ξερω τι να κανω, αν πιστευεις οτι κι ετσι μπορω να του δωσω καποιο επιπλεον φαρμακο πες μου ποιο για να το βρω.εντομεταξυ ο γιατρος δεν του ειδε καθολου τη κοιλια μονο τα φτερα κι αυτο γιατι του το ζητησα εγω.(κι εχει κ καλο ονομα)..

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

σου στελνουμε εστω αυτη να δεις πως στεκεται ολη τη μερα ετσι φουσκωμενος, ακινητος και αμιλητος...
αν δουμε πως σταματαει να αναπνεει πολυ γρηγορα και να εχει ταχυκαρδιες θα προσπαθησουμε να τον βγαλουμε φωτογραφια οπως μας ειπες.

----------


## jk21

το πουλι δεν ειναι καθολου καλα .Δεν ξερω απο τι πεθανε το αλλο πουλακι ,αλλα αυτο για να φανει τι εχει ,χρειαζεται ελεγχο και στην κοιλια του 

δεν μπορω να παρω την ευθυνη να σου πω κοιτα ντε και καλα την κοιλια εσυ και βγαλε φωτο ,οταν γιατρος σου λεει το αντιθετο ,ασχετα αν εχω πιασει στα χερια μου τοσα πουλακια ,αλλα δεν μου εχει μεινει καποιο στα χερια ...

αν το πουλακι πχ εχει κοκκιδια ,που ισως δειχνουν καποια σημαδια στην κοιλια (δεν υπαρχει εξωτερικα κατι σιγουρο αλλα ενδειξεις ) αλλο φαρμακο θα σου προτεινα ,απο το να εβλεπα καθαρη κοιλια και να φοβομουνα αναπνευστικο ,που θα σου προτεινα να ξαναρωτησεις τη δοσολογια στο γιατρο για το βιμπραμισιν

το σιγουρο παντως ειναι ,οτι ενας γιατρος καλος (τα ονοματα δεν λενε παντα πολλα πραγματα .... ) ακομα και υγειες να ειναι ενα πουλι ,σε ενα απο τα σημεια που θα κανει προληπτικο ελεγχο ,ειναι η κοιλια του και το αν εχει εντονη καρινα ή οχι (το κοκκαλο στο θωρακα )

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

πηρα το γιατρο που μας ειχε πει κι ολας να τον παρουμε για νεοτερα σημερα κ τον ξανα ρωτησα για τη δοσολογια της αντιβιωσης, μου ειπε να μην αυξησω (αν κ εγω το αφησα στο 1.5 ml απ το πρωι) επισης ειπε να σταματησω την ασπιρινη γιατι τα πουλια μεχρι δυο μερες αντεχουν υψηλο πυρετο, αν ειχε ακομα δε θα ζουσε σιγουρα, κ να βαλω μου ειπε με την αντιβιωση υλεκτρολυτες αλμορα, γιατι λογω διαρροιας εχει χασει αρκετους.. τωρα κοιμαται το πουλακι, ελπιζω να ξημερωσει καλα! θα γραψω νεοτερα αυριο, καλο βραδυ κ σ ευχαριστω για ολα!

----------


## jk21

για να επιμενει σε αυτη τη δοσολογια ,εχει τον λογο του .Απο τη στιγμη που το πουλακι παρακολουθειται απο γιατρο να δωσεις απο αυριο οσο εκεινος λεει  .δεν σου ζητησε να το επανεξετασει; 

ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

δε μου ζητησε να το ξανα δει, αυτο βεβαια ειναι ακομα χειροτερα νομιζω πως σημερα θα ειναι η τελευταια του μερα. ανασαινει ακομα πιο γρηγορα κ φαινονται οι γρηγορες ανασες απο μερες γιατι κουνιεται ολο του το σωμα που αναπνεει. ειμαι σιγουρη πως δε θα αντεξει να το πιασω στα χερια μου για φωτογραφια, ειλικρινα πολυ θα το ηθελα

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να σου εγγυηθω οτι θα τα καταφερει ,αλλα αν θες να δοκιμασεις για προβλημα στο γαστρεντερικο ειτε απο κοκκιδια ειτε απο μικροβιο ,την  cotrim (σιροπι ) απο φαρμακειο 

δεν ξερω την κατασταση του χωρις να το δω,αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να περιμενεις 

παρε πρωτα τηλεφωνο το γιατρο και πες του οτι χειροτερευει 

αν εισαι κοντα στο Περιστερι,ελα να σου δωσω φαρμακο εγω ή αυτο ή cosumix plus .

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

δε ξερω τι συμβαινει κ τι αρρωστια τα εχει θερισει, μολις ειδα την καινουρια καναρα με αιματα στα φτερα οπως ξεκινησε η προηγουμενη καναρα μας, ουτε δυο εβδομαδες δεν την εχουμε κ τα εχω κ σε αποσταση που σου ειχα πει. δυστυχως μενουμε αγ.δημητριο θελαμε απο μερες κι εμεις να σου προτινουμε να δεις το πουλακι μας αλλα δεν θα αντεχε την αποσταση μεχρι περιστερι που βλαπουμε οτι μενεις κ δε θελαμε να ταλαιπωρησουμε κ σενα να κατεβαινες γιατι μενουμε μακρυα..

----------


## koukoulis

Βρε Ευτυχία, αν βλέπεις οτι το πουλακι πεθαίνει, δώσε του την αντιβίωση που σου λέει ο Δημήτρης ακόμη και στο στόμα, εννοείται αφού σου στείλει τη δοσολογία για στόμα, μήπως και το προλάβετε. Όσον αφορά στη θηλυκιά, δοκίμασε να βρείτε άλλον πτηνίατρο, ζητά από τους διαχειριστές να σου στείλουν τη λίστα.

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

μα το προβλημα ειναι οτι τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ μπερδεμενα, ειναι λογικα η ιδια αρρωστια με διαφορετικα συμπτωματα. δε ξερω να δωσω απο το στομα την αντιβιωση αλλα θα το προσπαθησω κι οτι γινει, οκ δημητρη γραψε μου πιο φαρμακο τελικα απ τα δυο που μου χεις γραψει κ ποσα ml κ αν πρεπει να το δωσω αραιομενο η οχι θα παω κατ ευθειαν στο φαρμακειο

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

επισης τελικα αφου φαινεται η ανασα του στο σωμα του ετσι, πρεπει να προκειται κ για λοιμωξη αναπνευστικου

----------


## jk21

οχι η δυσπνοια δεν ειναι μονο απο λοιμωξη αναπνευστικου παντοτε ,αλλα συχνα και απο πονο στην κοιλιακη χωρα 

δεν μου αρεσει να δινουμε φαρμακο στα τυφλα ,αλλα αν δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα εξετασης απο γιατρο ειτε αυτον ειτε αλλο ,παρε cotrim σιροπι απο φαρμακειο ή cosumix απο κτηνιατρικα ειδη 

σου στελνω για το πρωτο δοσολογια στο στομα 

αν δεν το βρεις (δεν το εχουν ολα τα φαρμακεια ,γιατι εχει ερθει προσφατα απο τον ιδιο τον ifet στη θεση του bactrimel σε σιροπι που το σταματησε η εταιρια ) να το παραγγειλουνε για αυριο το πρωι εστω

----------


## jk21

επειδη η παροχη του φαρμακου που σου εστειλα ειναι για το στομα και με δεδομενο οτι δεν θα γινει ταυτοχρονη χρηση με το αλλο στην ιδια ποτιστρα ,αλλα και οτι δεν εχω βρει καπου να υπαρχει μη συμβατοτητα του ενος με το αλλο ,δωσε και το αλλο που εχεις απο το γιατρο

* δυστυχως δεν εχω το χρονο να μετακινηθω και γω μακρια

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

μπορεις να μας στειλεις δοσολογια για το cosumix επειδη σε ενα petshop λογω εμπειριας θα μπορουν πιο ευκολα να του το δωσουν στο στομα.

----------


## jk21

Eφη δεν νομιζω να βρεις σε πετσοπ το cosumix ,εκτος αν εχουν και καθαρα κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα (αν υπαρχει πτηνιατρος στο μαγαζι ,τοτε νομιζω μονο εχουν δικαιωμα  να πουλανε)

να ξερεις οτι ειναι σε σκονη και πιο δυσκολο στο σωστο μετρημα της δοσης ,αφου οι μετρησεις γινονται σχεδον σε επιπεδο γραμμαριου .Αν το βρεις μου το λες και στο στελνω αμεσως μετα .Θα σου συνιστουσα ομως να πας αμεσως απο σημερα σε διημερευον φαρμακειο για cotrim .

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

σε αρκετα εφημερευοντα φαρμακεια που πηρα τηλ. το βραδυ δεν το ειχαν, το παραγγειλα ομως σημερα το πρωι σ ενα φαρμακειο κ το απογευμα στις 5 θα το εχω.επισης σκεφτομαστε στη θεση της vibramycine στη ποτιστρα να βαλουμε tabernil δοξυκικλινη, ειναι αποκλειστικα για αναπνευστικες κ γαστρεντερικες λοιμωξεις, συμφωνεις;κ κατι ακομα, γινεται σε δεκα μερες μεσα (περιπου) να εμφανισει καποιο πουλι συμπτωματα ευλογιας; γιατι μου φαινεται λιγο παραξενο αυτο που εγινε με την καινουρια μου καναρα

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

το πουλακι πεθανε, η κοιλια του αν κ οχι φαλακρη ειχε εντονη καρινιαση. πολλα εχω διαβασει γι αυτο, αλλα τι απ ολα ισχυει; ειμαι πολυ μπερδεμενη, η πρωτη μας καναρα ξεκιναει με πτεροροια, φαγουρα κ αιματα (απ το ξυσιμο) στα φτερα κ κοκκινα καρουμπαλα στα ποδια, ο καναρος (αυτος που πεθανε σημερα), μετα απο 3 1/2 εβδομαδες μου κανει πυρετο,καρινιαση κ απλη πτεροροια στα φτερα (χωρις αιματα,σπυρια) κ η δευτερη καναρα στις 12 (περιπου)μερες που την εφερα την βλεπω με αιματα (απ το ξυσιμο κι αυτη) στα φτερα κ σα να διακρινω ελαφρια καρινιαση(κατι που δεν ειχε η πρωτη) ειναι πολυ μπερδεγουεη η κατασταση κ δε ξερω απο ποια αρρωστια τελικα φευγουν τα καναρινακια μου..

----------


## jk21

Ευτυχια λυπαμαι για το πουλακι ....

δεν ξερω τι εφταιξε σε αυτο ,αλλα στα αλλα δειχνει να ειναι ευλογια και ειδικα στο πρωτο σιγουρα 

φετος παρουσιαζεται με εντονη επιθετικοτητα και τα αιματα μαλλον ειναι απο τσιμπηματα των πουλιων σε μικρα σπυρια σε ολο το κορμι ,γιατι εχω διαβασει οτι μπορει να μην τα βλεπουμε ,αλλα αναπτυσσουν και στο δερμα κατω απο τα φτερα επιφανειακα 

αν και δεν εχει σημασια πια ,το vibramycine εχει την ιδια ουσια με το ταμπερνιλ doxiciclina δηλαδη τη δοξυκυκλινη και ειναι το πιο γνωστο φαρμακο με αυτη την ουσια παγκοσμιως

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

η καινουρια καναρα που σου εγραψα με τα αιματα στα φτερα την ωρα που την πιασαμε να της κανουμε περιποιηση διακριναμε εντονη καρινιαση, σου ανεβαζουμε φωτογραφιες μιας κ αυτη ειναι ακομα ζωηρη κ δεν εχει καταπεσει οπως ο καναρος που ηταν δυσκολο να τον βγαλουμε.

----------


## Steliosan

Δεν φαινεται κατι.

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

η γλυκερινη με το ιωδιο που μας ειχες γραψει για τη παλια καναρα με τα καρουμπαλα στα ποδια 10/1, ισχυει κ για τα πληγωμενα φτερα;

----------


## jk21

στα φτρερα απλη απολυμανση με αντισηπτικο .οχι κατι λιπαρο πανω τους 
το πουλι εχει καρινα και χαλια κουτσουλιες
η κοιλια δεν φαινεται 

για μενα πρεπει να ξεκινησεις αντιβιωση και καλυτερα cotrim .αν δεν εχεις ξεκινα δοξυκυκλινη ,αλλα η δοση που εδινες μου φαινεται λιγο ελαφρια

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

να ξεκινησω δοξυκυκλινη στη ποτιστρα κ cotrim στη συριγγα εφ απαξ οπως μου ειχες γραψει; η να βαλω cotrim στη ποτιστρα αν ναι ποσα ml στη 100 αρα; επισης εχω κ aviomycine μηπως ειναι καλυτερη απ τη δοξυκυκλινη;

----------


## jk21

θα προτιμουσα cotrim και στο στομα ,για να λαμβανει την απαραιτητη δοση σιγουρα 

εκτος απο μικροβια ,εχει και κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση στη δοσολογια που σου ειχα στειλει (σου ειχα στειλει ,ε; ) και επειδη δεν ξερουμε τι συμβαινει ,νομιζω ειναι καλυτερο .Το vibramycine  ειναι καλυτερο του στα αναπνευστικα

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

ναι μου ειχες στειλει, οκ θα σου γραψω νεοτερα!

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

εδωσα τη cotrim για εφτα μερες αντι εξι, η καρινα ειναι σταθερη, επισης της εκανα κ περιποιηση φτερων με betadine αραιωμενο με νερο μιας κ μου χες πει οχι λιπαντικα κ celestoderm-ceramycine για τη φαγουρα, ειναι κι αυτα πολυ καλυτερα, ολη αυτη τη βδομαδα δεν ειχαμε καινουρια πληγη. να κανουμε κ κατι αλλο; η κοιλιτσα της υποθετω χρειαζεται χρονο να ξανα βγαλει λιπος ε;

----------


## jk21

να δουμε κοιλια και κουτσουλιες;

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ



----------


## jk21

το πουλακι δεν δειχνει να εχει καρινα πια .Η κοιλια καθαρη .Τις κουτσουλιες τις ηθελα λιγο καλυτερες (δεν μου αρεσει το κιτρινο τριγυρω ) αλλα δεν ειναι διαρροια

----------


## vasilis.a

> Τις κουτσουλιες τις ηθελα λιγο καλυτερες (δεν μου αρεσει το κιτρινο τριγυρω ) αλλα δεν ειναι διαρροια


 απτις υποτιθεμενες βιταμινες..

----------


## jk21

δινει; 

εχει Εφη η τροφη μπισκοτακια εγχρωμα;

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

ναι ειναι ενισχυμενη, να του αλλαξω τη τροφη;

----------


## mparoyfas

*Οι σπόροι στη διατροφή του καναρινιού*


εξαφανισε καθε ειδος μπισκοτου και μπισκοτοβιταμινης με 2,85 ανα κιλο μπορεις να φτιαξεις δικο σου μιγμα με ξεχωριστους σπορους υψηλης διτροφικης αξιας χωρις ρουψενοσπορους και μπισκοτα 
*Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία*

*Συνταγές αυγοτροφής*

----------


## jk21

ΕΦΗ ειναι γνωστη η αντιθεση μου στις μπισκοτοτροφες ,παρολα αυτα την αποφαση θα της παρεις μονη σου ,διαβαζοντας πρωτα αυτο

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*ομως η προσωρινη αφαιρεση των μπισκοτων ,για να βγαλουμε συμπερασμα με τις κουτσουλιες ,ειναι υποχρεωτικη και αμεσης αναγκης

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

ενω ειχε τυχει να διαβασω για τα συμπληρωματα που εγκρινεις (οπως ειχαμε συζητησει κι ολας) αυτο για τις τροφες δεν το ηξερα. οκ θα τα αφαιρεσω κ θα σου ξανα στειλω φωτογραφιες σε λιγες μερες. σ ευχαριστω!

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

καλησπερα (μετα απο ακετες μερες βεβαια)! πηγαμε τις κουτσουλιες της καναρας για καλλιεργεια να δουμε γιατι πεθαναν κ τα δυο προηγουμενα καναρινια μας. σε πολλους γιατρους ειχαμε παει ποτε δεν ειχαμε κανει εξεταση ομως.σαφως υπαρχει κ ο ιος της ευλογιας μας ειπε ο γιατρος αλλα εχει κ e.coli με πολλες αποικιες που σημαινει σηψαιμια, κινδυνευουν κ τα υπολοιπα κατοικιδια μας (budgie,κουνελακι) αλλα κι εμεις μας ειπε κ δεν της δινει πολλες ελπιδες. του ειπαμε για τη cotrim κ μασ ειπε καλη επιλογη αλλα προτιμα να συνεχισουμε με baytril κ βλεπουμε..

----------


## mitsman

αν σας ειπε οτι κινδυνευετε και εσεις........... καμμια ελπίδα! Οχι για εσας, για τον γιατρο!

----------


## jk21

Αν καθαριζουνε τις κουτσουλιες και με απλυτα χερια τρωνε το φαγητο τους ,ε τοτε και αυτοι κινδυνευουν απο γαστρεντεριτιδα (κυριως ενοχληση στο στομαχι γιατι στο εντερο εχουμε ετσι κι αλλιως e coli σαν φυσιολογικη πανιδα ) ,αλλα η πιθανοτητα ειναι οχι σημαντικη ,γιατι σε αυτη την περιπτωση υπαρχουν και αλλα που θα μπορουσαν να ενοχλησουν πχ εντεροκοκκοι κλπ 

το baytril ειναι πιο ισχυρο θεωρητικα για e coli ,αλλα παντα εξαρταται το συγκεκριμενο στελεχος .Αν δινετε ηδη baytril συνεχιστε με αυτο .Ετσι κι αλλιως cotrim εχετε ηδη δωσει και με παραξενευει ο μεγαλος αριθμος αποικιων .Θα προκειται για στελεχος e coli που δεν το χτυπα καθολου ο συνδιασμος των δυο ουσιων που εχει (περιεργο αλλα οχι απιθανο για ολικη ανθεκτικοτητα ... ) γιατι αλλιως θα εβλεπε εστω μειωμενες .Πως εκανε ελεγχο του αριθμου των αποικιων; σε μικροσκοπιο την ιδια στιγμη που δωσατε τις κουτσουλιες ή με καλλιεργεια και αποτελεσμα μετα απο καποιες μερες και ποσες; σας εδωσε καποιο εντυπο απο το μικροβιολογικο κεντρο που γινανε οι εξετασεις ; 

το e coli σε μικρο αριθμο αποικιων ειναι φυσιολογικο στην κουτσουλια .Προφανως λογω της εξασθενισης του οργανισμου απο τον ιο της ευλογιας ,πηρε την ανηφορα σαν δευτερογενη λοιμωξη

----------


## HarrisC

:Confused0013: .Mη φοβασαι παντως .Δεν κινδυνευεται

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

εκανε ελεγχο με καλλιεργεια οχι με μικροσκοπιο, το αποτελασμα βγηκε μετα απο 3 μερες κ μας το εδωσε σε χαρτι

----------


## jk21

στην αναφορα για e coli δινει καποιο χαρακτηρισμο πχ αυξημενες αποικιες ή αριθμο αποικιων ; ή απλα αναφερει ανευρεση e coli ;

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

γραφει ακριβως αυτο:αποτελεσμα............... :e.coli                                                                                                                                                                                              αναπτυξη.................. :πολλες αποικιες

----------


## jk21

αν γραφει πολλες αποικιες ,τοτε ναι δειχνει προσβολη

----------


## HarrisC

Δεν υπαρχουν στειρα υλικα στα πουλια.Δηλαδη ,οτι υλικο και αν καλλιεργησουμε ,σιγουρα καποιο μικροβιο θα αναπτυχθει.Θαναι κολοβακτηριδιο,θαναι σταφυλοκοκκος ,θαναι στρεπτοκοκκος ,κατι θα βγει στη καλλιεργεια ,οπωσδηποτε.Και στα δικα μου πουλια νακανα καλλιεργειες ,σε ΟΛΑ θα εβγαινε καποιο μικροβιο.Το θεμα ειναι αν αρρωσταινει η οχι.

----------


## jk21

Δηλαδη ο χαρακτηρισμος << αυξημενες αποικιες >> δεν ειναι απαραιτητα προβλημα;

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ & ΕΦΗ

δεν το γνωριζω αυτο, πρωτη φορα το ακουω οτι παντα δειχνει θετικο στα πουλια, οπως φαινεται ομως τα δικα μου νοσησαν κι ολας..

----------

